

How to be polite - dodders
https://medium.com/message/how-to-be-polite-9bf1e69e888c

======
ColinWright
In case anyone is interested in the HN community thoughts on this, it was
discussed at some length 9 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8178536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8178536)

It was also submitted many times, showing that quite a few people thought it
was interesting. Here are some of those submissions, even though they
generated no discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8584823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8584823)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8440675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8440675)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8226605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8226605)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8212817](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8212817)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8173722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8173722)

Found using this search:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22how%20to%20be%20polite%22&s...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22how%20to%20be%20polite%22&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
Bahamut
That is an interesting perspective on party conversation - mentally, if
someone says [insert thing] sounds hard, generally my first reaction is to be
mistrustful due to insincerity. If someone is on autopilot with what they say,
I will always doubt the intention of that person because the person is on
sales mode, and as a sales tactic, it does not sell me on a desire to be
around the person long.

~~~
peterjancelis
You only remember the polite remarks that came across fake. Like the author
says, real politeness goes unnoticed.

